

Introducing ION: A Music Detecting Mood Light with Bluetooth Low Energy - billylindeman
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/lavallc/ion-a-music-detecting-mood-light-with-bluetooth-lo

======
billylindeman
I'm one of the founding members of the team! We can answer any questions you
guys might have about what we've done, bluetooth low energy, or just other
hardware startup questions.

